# Question About See-Thru Fabric Effects



## CrazyJay (Oct 25, 2011)

No answers


----------



## redg8r (Nov 6, 2007)

Try Speaker Cloth..........available at any fabric store, contains lycra to stretch and is loosely woven.
Another would be privacy screen from a home improvement store, its a tighter weave than standard insect screen.

EDIT.... or black pantyhose..... Since the housing is obviously vented..... I'd personally use tinted plexiglass if realism is a factor.

Hope it helps.
redg8r


----------



## CrazyJay (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks. I'll see what they have after today's class. I was suggested to try tulle from multiple people around my dorm. I'll ask about speaker cloth first though.


----------



## CrazyJay (Oct 25, 2011)

THANKS YOU! This place is great for help! My costume was a success and I received many compliments (absolutely none of them were negative)


*My shirt*








*My Head Piece*


----------

